# new thread needing mod auth



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi,

I've tried to post a new thread about a new cycle i need advice on but keep getting the message that a mod needs to approve it...

How long does that normally take?

Cheers


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Usually a few hours.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

But if its a really bad cycle a few years:whistling:


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> But if its a really bad cycle a few years:whistling:


Cheers mate! :lol:


----------

